

JumpIDEA Observer: Collaborative Text Editing Became Really-real Time (12 pages) - jumpidea
http://observer.jumpidea.com
We just started market research service. Here is the first report: Collaborative Text Editing Became Really-real Time — August 12, 2009 (12 pages) http://observer.jumpidea.com<p>What kind of facts about web apps market do you like to add to this reports? Thank you for comments.
======
jumpidea
We just started market research service. Here is the first report:
Collaborative Text Editing Became Really-real Time — August 12, 2009 (12
pages) <http://observer.jumpidea.com>

What kind of facts about web apps market do you like to add to this reports?
Thank you for comments.

